# Hand held Mega Drive



## Awen (Dec 15, 2009)

Here

A good buy or not? I ain't played video games in years... It's like £25.

Bargain, no?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2009)

How is it superior to the Game Gear?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

> Requires: 3 x AAA batteries



Given the game gear took about 6 and lasted for like half an hour how long will that lot last!?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 15, 2009)

game gear was a portable master system.

I loved my game gear and thought everyone should shove thier game boys up thier arses. I had colour. Fuck off with you dot matrix printer



dave


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 15, 2009)

I sold a Game Gear TV Tuner on ebay recently for £25.

People will buy any old crap.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> game gear was a portable master system.
> 
> I loved my game gear and thought everyone should shove thier game boys up thier arses. I had colour. Fuck off with you dot matrix printer
> 
> ...



Fuck that, it had no good games, battery life was idiotically bad and nothing AND I MEAN NOTHING beats Tetris on the Gameboy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fuck that, it had no good games, battery life was idiotically bad and nothing AND I MEAN NOTHING beats Tetris on the Gameboy.



It was funny because Raydens flying across the screen move had literally no counter. You could be the total daddy of Mortal Kombat as long as you played it as rayden, on the Game Gear. Halcyon days.


----------



## keybored (Dec 16, 2009)

Awen said:


> A good buy or not?



As long as you like the 20 pre-loaded games and don't want/won't miss any of the hundreds of other titles.

Because I reckon


> With twenty classic Megadrive games pre-loaded, there's no need for fiddling about with cartridges


=


> We couldn't make it small enough *and* engineer a proprietary cartridge slot into it, and we don't want to run into legals by letting you have an SD slot and torrent ROMs. So we got the teaboy to pick his top 20, hope you like them



So no Ghouls n Ghosts then, or even Sonic The Hedgehog 1 or 2? No Aladdin? Stick it up your bollocks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

Been thinking about this, while there's a nice bit of nostalgia about it I really can't bring myself to get it. 25 quid would buy a fair number of iPhone games (including a Sonic game)...


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 17, 2009)

Games included:

Sonic & Knuckles, Shinobi III - Return Of The Ninja Master, Alex Kidd (and the enchanted castle), Alien Storm, Altered Beast, Arrow Flash, Columns III, Crack Down, Decap Attack, Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, E Swat, Ecco, Ecco Jr, Flicky, Gain Ground, Golden Axe, Jewel Master, Kid Chameleon, Sonic Spinball, Shadow Dancer

*makes non-commital hand-wavey gesture somewhere between 'meh' and 'neuh'


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Golden Axe



worth £25 on its own......

I traded in my megadrive and loads of old games at gamestation once..... got £38 for one of the games...... cant remember what tho.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

does it have toe jam and earl


----------



## Silva (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm waiting for this model to appear around here. Since I have over 90 games on cartridge form, this seems a much better deal


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 18, 2009)

i must say  having  a snes and gameboy emulator  and  a  saga emulator (does all sega hardware)    i must  say

nintedo shits over sega from a great  height....   i mean i had a mastersystem  and enjoyed it tremendously   but  man   the snes games  tend to be so much better

plus  there are  hundreds of jrpg and anime games


----------

